# Keep oil heating or convert to gas?



## Elginelf (8 May 2012)

I am purchasing a 3 bed semi that has oil fired heating. The burner is within the house. It is very old and if it's not replaced now, it will need replacing in the near future. The radiators are all fine and the pipes are fine. 

I am considering converting to gas fired heating. This would mean getting the oil tank and burner removed and installing a gas boiler on the kitchen wall. It would free up the space the oil boiler currently occupies within the house, which would come in useful.

I'm wondering three things:
1. What is the cost of conversion to gas? (gas is piped on the road)
2. Will it be worth it in financial terms in the longer term?
3. Is there any difference in efficiency performance between a gas and oil system?

I realise there have been previous forums on this subject, it's just with the fuel prices as they are now at, I'd like to get some current viewpoints.

Thanks


----------



## lowCO2design (9 May 2012)

whats the BER? if you can reduce your heat demand through insulation and air-tightness (with proper ventilation of course) then perhaps an upgraded boiler will do. have you mains gas? have you considered the capital costs of new connection, digging and laying gas pipe etc


----------



## shweeney (9 May 2012)

don't have exact figures but I've seen others on here and the on propertypin suggesting gas is substantially cheaper in the long run.  (also oil is undoubtedly going to get more expensive, don't know what the long term outlook for gas is though).  

Coupled with the advantages of not having to order in advance, never running out, and not having to have a tank in your garden, gas all the way IMO, assuming you can get connected for a reasonable price.


----------



## Shane007 (9 May 2012)

If there is natural gas outside your door, then I would definitely change over to gas. It is cheaper in a number of ways.

To compare you need to look at the cost per kwh delivered.

Natural gas is approx 6.5cent/kwh whilst kerosene is approx 9.0cent/kwh.

Next look at the cost of the boiler. A gas boiler is much cheaper than an oil boiler.

Then look at modulation. A 26kw oil boiler gives 26kw when on and zero when off. There is no in between, therefore, when the system is hot and say the demand is only 12kw, the boiler will still send 26kw and put the boiler into short cycling mode or if the hw circuit is the only circuit open, equally the boiler will short cycle.
Modern better quality gas boilers modulate in that they monitor the return temperature and turn down the output of the boiler to match the demand, so therefore only use the amount of gas required to heat that demand at that particular moment.
Final plus is no large bill as you are only paying for the energy you use and your gas can't be stolen.

Downside is the heating system must be clean so a powerflush is a must. Then put a high quality inhibitor to restrict sludge build up in the future. Gas boiler heat exchangers can be very restrictive and clog up easily. You should always have a pressurized sealed system with a gas boiler, therefore no solid fuel systems.
The final downside to gas boilers can be parts are much more expensive than oil boilers and boiler selection needs careful consideration, i.e. reliability, availability of parts, cost of parts, etc.

Obviously, whilst changing over, I would certainly zone the heating system with time and temperature control and boiler interlock and youcan avail of an SEAI grant at the same time.


----------



## Elginelf (9 May 2012)

Thanks a million for your responses.  I'm not sure what the BER rate is LowCO2design but the house is a 1978 build and there's no denying that it needs a lot of help on the energy front.  Actually, I must ask the estate agent about the BER.  
I am going to spend about 13K (less grants) on insulation anyway, so it looks like if I converted over to a gas system to the spec outlined by you Shane007, I will have an efficient and relatively economical heating system, with none of the downsides of oil that Shweeney has listed and I'll be able to free up a large cupboard space for other use.  Sounds good.  Hopefully all of the investment will pay off with relatively low bills.
It's been recommended to me if I'm going the gas route to get a condensor boiler.  Is that what everybody would recommend?


----------



## Shane007 (9 May 2012)

Elginelf said:


> It's been recommended to me if I'm going the gas route to get a condensor boiler. Is that what everybody would recommend?


 
By law, you must install a Band A boiler and only high efficiency condensing boilers are Band A. It is also a requirement of the SEAI that a Band A is installed should you opt to avail of grant assistance. Most manufacturers have ceased to manufacture Band B boilers, although they still produce Band D, where under special circumstances these can be installed.

Band D boilers are also not modulating and this is where substantial savings will be made.


----------



## Elginelf (9 May 2012)

Thanks so much Shane07.  Can I just clarify, if you were me would you be looking at a condensing boiler then?


----------



## Shane007 (9 May 2012)

100% yes. Take particular attention to the make and model of boilers being suggested to you. There is a lot of rubbish on the market as well as good.

If you go for the grant works, you will at least have a FOC external auditor to check on the works completed, i.e. SEAI. Any faults found will be rectified by the installer at their cost otherwise they will be struck off the SEAI list.


----------



## Elginelf (9 May 2012)

That's really good to know.  Thanks again Shane007.


----------

